# Big Lots 5' Skeleton



## sanityassassin (Mar 15, 2008)

I saw a 5' posable skeleton at Big Lots last night for $50. It looks pretty good but are there better ones out there for that price?

http://www.biglots.com/p/c/animated-halloween-dcor/5-foot-led-posable-skeleton


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks a lot like the Pose-n-Stay skellie that's been around for a while, with LED eyes added. If you have a Costco near you, they often carry the Pose-n-Stay skeleton as the season approaches, and usually at a better price. Here's what's on their web site:

http://www.costco.com/60"-Pose-N-St...es-and-Timer-Function-.product.100155247.html


----------



## sanityassassin (Mar 15, 2008)

Unfortunately no Costco here in Gainesville, Florida but I will see if I can find one nearby. That price is way better than the Big Lots one. My girlfriend wants me to build the grave digger prop like the one BigAnt made, and I don't have a whole lot of my budget left so saving every bit helps.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Walgreens also carried a poseable skelly last year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Party City has them, but the current price is about $60 as well:

http://www.partycity.com/product/li...from=Search&navSet=skeleton&bypass_redirect=1

AS does Amazon.com, but not as good a deal as Costco:

Amazon.com: Seasons Crazy Bonez Pose-N-Stay Skeleton: Toys & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31a1pXqVyQL


----------



## TheMikeBarrera (Aug 6, 2015)

HI all, I personally just buy a basic skeleton and add in my own pair of LED glowing eyes. It seems to be way cheaper. By like a full size skeleton for like $25 and had in a 10 pair of electric eyes. Better than battery in my thoughts.


----------



## shadow713 (Aug 12, 2015)

Home Depot has them around $30, but there is an online back order on them right now. Might check it out when 'ween stuff rolls out.


----------



## sanityassassin (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the tip! I will start checking the depot. I probably won't even use the led eyes but the skeleton looks better than the cheap blow mold ones and isn't that much more expensive.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

You may want to stay away from the 'Pose-N-Stay" skeletons if you are trying to build Bigants grave digger. That type of skeleton usually has some kind of ratchet joint to hold it's position, where the one Bigant used is the cheaper non-posable skeleton. The ratchet joint variety would'n't have the flexibility to move with the shovel.


----------



## SerifBalehawk (Aug 14, 2015)

Target has some decent priced skeletons during their Halloween stock. I don't know about Targets near you, but one of mine has some already, though the other eight don't. Still with a look, and if they don't have them now, give it a few weeks. $20 was their asking price last year for a rather nice tension-posed plastic one.


----------



## sanityassassin (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for all of the info, I will definitely check target but the only one we have usually has a fairly crappy Halloween section. 
Brad- Thanks for the tip on the pose-n-stay, I figured I would have to modify it to do what I wanted, but if there are other ones that look as good that don't have the ratcheting joints that would totally work better.


----------

